# Question on Name Recognition Training with Clicker



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am on the second lesson with my clicker and Willow. The clicker is supposedly now charged and I am to work on name recognition. My instructions tell me that when she is looking at me I am to say her name, click and treat and to repeat this 10-20 times. But does looking at me mean making eye contact? She looks at my hand as she knows there are treats in it. Is that considered "looking at me" or do I wait for her to look up at my face?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you need eye contact.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you, Dave. I was pretty sure eye contact was what I should strive for. I watched the video too. Unfortunately, for some reason my speakers aren't working anymore but I got the gist of what he was doing by just watching his lips, the dog and the clicker.


----------



## David1969 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Jackie,
May I ask what clicker instructions you're using to train Willow? We are getting a new puppy in January so every little piece of advice helps! 

Thank you,
Meri


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

David1969 said:


> Hi Jackie,
> May I ask what clicker instructions you're using to train Willow? We are getting a new puppy in January so every little piece of advice helps!
> 
> Thank you,
> Meri


The book is called "When Pigs Fly! Training Success with Impossible Dogs". Here is an Amazon link:

When Pigs Fly!: Training Success with Impossible Dogs: Jane Killion: 9781929242443: Amazon.com: Books

I wouldn't call Willow an impossible dog but I thought if I trained her like one I might have success! The author has bull terriers but this book can be used for any breed. The book seems to explain how and why for the exercises. I'm just beginning so haven't gotten into the commands such as sit, down, etc. Hopefully those will be explained and done just as easily as the other exercises!


----------

